# RDX Wrist straps hook grips



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Evening all,

Just purchased some RDX Hook grip wrist straps from eBay and was wondering whether anyone on here has used them before. Some of the reviews seem negative.

Or if anyone could recommend any straps with hooks, would most appreciative.

Cheers,

Nathan


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

What's wrong with normal straps... I'm not being awkward, just wondering?


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

What are they? My Google fingers cant be bothered today haha


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-pro-gym-hook-grips-straps-gloves/


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

NDW said:


> Evening all,
> 
> Just purchased some RDX Hook grip wrist straps from eBay and was wondering whether anyone on here has used them before. Some of the reviews seem negative.
> 
> ...


I got a pair of RDX hooks from eBay around a year and a half ago, used them twice and have them to my gym buddy.

It's not the brand I have an issue with, I like the brand and went on to buy their gloves and straps.

It's the fact that I found the hooks quite uncomfortable to use especially around the knuckles of the middle and index fingers. The heavier the weight the worse the feeling and pain.

I switched to their padded straps and haven't looked back, work just as well without the pain... If anything I think the straps are more durable... Not to mention cheaper lol

Hope that helps dude.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

urgh... they look well crap


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

I prefer these for those days when my grip can't be bothered when doing pull ups. I don't use them for deadlift or rack pulls though, I do it bare handed since if anything is too knack3red, I won't do deadlift.

http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/grizzly-accessories-grizzly-grabbers/3697


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

2004mark said:


> urgh... they look well crap


 :lol:


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I prefer these for those days when my grip can't be bothered when doing pull ups. I don't use them for deadlift or rack pulls though, I do it bare handed since if anything is too knack3red, I won't do deadlift.
> 
> http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/grizzly-accessories-grizzly-grabbers/3697


These actually look quite good!


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

2004mark said:


> urgh... they look well crap


They are man! :no:


----------



## paulandabbi (Mar 13, 2013)

NDW said:


> http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-pro-gym-hook-grips-straps-gloves/


Thanks for the link.

They seem like they will get in the way more than help with a lift. Just my opinion from looking at them


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

AK-26 said:


> I got a pair of RDX hooks from eBay around a year and a half ago, used them twice and have them to my gym buddy.
> 
> It's not the brand I have an issue with, I like the brand and went on to buy their gloves and straps.
> 
> ...


Thanks for your reply.

Is it these ones?

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Authentic-RDX-Padded-Lifting-Training/dp/B004XMNZPI

Cheers!!


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

AK-26 said:


> These actually look quite good!


Because they are. :lol:

Advantage these have over straps is you don't have to spend a while wrapping them around the bar bent over double.

They're worth a go at the price, although I don't rate them for deeds if doing higher weights(200kg+)


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> :lol:


It's the hocks... must feel well awkward between the hand and the bar.


----------



## AK-26 (May 29, 2011)

NDW said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is it these ones?
> 
> ...


Haha no I was poor at the time so went for the cheaper ones without the gel grippy stuff.

Just as good IMO, these ones are the ones I use: http://www.rdxinc.co.uk/authentic-rdx-weight-lifting-straps-black/


----------



## BLUE(UK) (Jan 9, 2008)

2004mark said:


> It's the hocks... must feel well awkward between the hand and the bar.


Yes 100%, have a look at those that I posted a link to.

Don't get the pads, get the grabbers.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

NDW said:


> Thanks for your reply.
> 
> Is it these ones?
> 
> ...


I have these, I think theyre too thick, would go for thinner ones


----------



## Beats (Jun 9, 2011)

Tried them once.................cut the hooks off and used them as wrist supports lol


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

Had the RDX hook ones (from amazon) they broke! Strap tore apart.

Niw use RDX figure 8 straps well chuffed with them


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

Thanks for the feedback all!

Well, at least I know what expect with them now lol.

I'll use them for shrugs and see how it goes, will give deadlifts a try and see what happens!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Just get some chalk mate and build up your grip strength


----------



## tommyc2k7 (Jun 7, 2013)

BLUE(UK) said:


> I prefer these for those days when my grip can't be bothered when doing pull ups. I don't use them for deadlift or rack pulls though, I do it bare handed since if anything is too knack3red, I won't do deadlift.
> 
> http://www.dolphinfitness.co.uk/en/grizzly-accessories-grizzly-grabbers/3697


These look good mate, think I'll give them a try


----------



## NDW (Aug 17, 2012)

As promised, here's my verdict on the hook grip wrist straps - AWFUL.

Should have asked on here before, my own fault. The brand is brilliant, and I do have other pieces of equip. from them, but these just dig into your fingers and bloody hurt!!

Oh well


----------

